# New Project in work



## MrRodeoCC (Mar 15, 2008)

I got tasked to build a bar for the DV Lounge for the base Ceremonial Area. Its going to be made from mahogany. And that is a 15.5 inch board 15 feet long. It has raised panels and fluted columns.


----------



## MrRodeoCC (Mar 15, 2008)

Here is the top for the front piece glued up, 9' long and 28" wide. I have to sand that stain off from the glue joint, I had it across a metal piece and that caused the stain. Sorry for the cruddy pic I need to take a camera so I dont have to use my cell phone.


----------



## woodman42 (Aug 6, 2007)

Cool. Looks like a fun project, keep us posted on the progress.


----------



## daryl in nanoose (Feb 18, 2007)

Looking foward to progress and finish pics, looks like a lot of fun.


----------



## Grasshopper (Apr 18, 2008)

Wow, that's a sweet project, I'm patiently awaiting my next piece. Have fun with it and please show us some progress pics :yes:


----------



## MrRodeoCC (Mar 15, 2008)

Thanks, heres an update, parts for the panels are planed, rough cut and re-cut and squared to final dimensions, and routing started. We made 4 each 33 Gal bags of sawdust planing the wood planks to 3/4" and getting nice surfaces. We got a new Dewalt DW735 planer and it got worked good for break-in, LOL.


----------



## MrRodeoCC (Mar 15, 2008)

Stained the edges of the raised panels today and started glueing up the sections. Still have a panel to glue up, then it's time to build the frame. fun fun fun :thumbsup:


----------



## BigHUGE201 (May 14, 2008)

that definetely looks amazing so far, hope the end result turns out as nice as the pannels


----------



## MrRodeoCC (Mar 15, 2008)

I've been slacking on the updates so here are some pics


----------



## MrRodeoCC (Mar 15, 2008)

More updates, lots of time spent measuring and sanding, I like woodworking but I hate sanding, go figure, LOL. It's finally starting to come together.


----------



## leejb (Feb 16, 2008)

Mr Rodeo that is one nice job and I bet one hell of a lot of work.:thumbsup:


----------



## Grasshopper (Apr 18, 2008)

Man that is looking sweet :thumbsup: Can't wait to see the finished product :yes: BTW, I hate sanding too...LOL!!!


----------



## YouNGwOOd (Apr 21, 2008)

Pretty nice looking....


----------



## Epochii (Feb 9, 2010)

*Awesome*

Man that is great...I'm new here but finishing out my basement and that is exactly the bar I'm building. I like the raised panels and the look that you have going. Do you have any pictures of how you set up the rear of the bar?

Keep us posted.

:thumbsup:


----------



## RDR (Feb 8, 2010)

That's quite impressive. I'd love to have the time/knowledge/skills/tools/patience to put something like that together. Hopefully, someday I'll get there. 

I'm putting cherry butcher block that I ordered from lumber liquidators in my kitchen as a countertop, and I'm wondering how you joined the 45's in the bar top. I need to make the same basic shape, and I'm not sure of the best way to do it. I was leaning towards pocket screws, because you'll never see them, but would appreciate knowing how you did it.

Also, I loathe sanding :smile:

-Rich

_Edit:
I think I got my answer to the joinery question in another thread, but I'm still curious how you did it.
_


----------



## jlord (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice job! What did you use for stain color?


----------



## juanation (Jan 17, 2010)

Wow!!!!!


----------



## Kathy36 (Feb 13, 2010)

I'm new here, so don't laugh. How did you make those flutes? Very nice work.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Attention Folks*

Mr rodeos cc last post was 5-31-2008. He has left the building!
Look at the date of the Original Post to see if it's current. Any questions may go unanswered if its an abondoned thread. Just some free advice! :blink: bilkl


----------

